# Collection Reduction - Local Only at this time



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

For those of you not on the MADS, GNYADS or NEFG email lists, I posted these frogs as available as part of a reduction of duplicate pairs in my collection.. I would really prefer to deal locally - as I don't have the time to ship out that many packages. That is why this is here and not in the general classifieds section (somewhat of a PM filter).

> 1.1 El Dorado pumilio - SNDF (2008-2009) import frogs $350
> 1.1 Solarte pumilio - SNDF (2007-2008) import frogs $400
> 1.1 Isla Popa. SNDF lineage - CB Calling male, FR proven female (Not proven as a pair) $350
> 1.1 Drago Colon (Calling male via Scott Connelly; proven female from Mark Pulawski) courting but have not produced froglets for me $500
> 1.1 Costa Rican Blue Jeans (EU imports 2010) $650
> 1.1 Cainarachi Valley Imitator- -INIBICO '06-07 imports $250
> 1.1 Tarapoto Imitator- Mix of Stewart and Understory imports (import mixing as recommended by ASN TMP) $275 [pending sale]
> 1.2 Northern Variabilis Trio - INIBICO '06-07 $325
> Iquitos Red-Orange Ventrimaculatus (2 proven breeding groups; 1.2.1 (unsexed frog is tank grown offspring) and 1.1.2 (offspring of first group; all adult frogs, suspect 2.2) - Understory lineage; $300 for 1.2.1; $350 for 1.1.2 adult group [pending]

Tanks for some pairs will be available for an extra charge ($30-50 depending on the tank).

I am off next Thursday and Friday - so I might even be able to meet someone within a few hours drive for larger orders. Email me directly at rjo23 - at - cornell - dot - edu for faster response (preferred over PM).

Oz


----------

